# Two Buddies Snuggling



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

I took this picture a couple of weeks ago, and it turned out really sweet. (even though it's a little fuzzy) These two have become really good friends and love to play, ruffhouse and even cuddle up! They make me laugh and smile. Two goldens was the best decision!!!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I LOVE the picture. Beautiful. Your sooo lucky. I cant wait to get my girl. Thanxs for sharing your pic


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

We also have two goldens and they also like to lie next to each other like those on your picture.
Thanks for sharing, picture came out really nice. Beautiful Goldens.
Joe


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Awwww... that is a great pic!


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Ain't it great? When we brought Magic into Tabitha's life, our life got much nicer - and Tabitha got a play pal and snuggle buddy too!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I think we can't imagine the joy of owning 2 goldens until we do!!! I can't imagine life without at least two Goldens! Your picture says it all!!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

My two love to snuggle. I think it is so cute.


----------

